# What is the Meaning of Life?



## always black and white19 (May 2, 2014)

1) To be happy and do what you want?
2) To evolve as a species?
3) To be an active member of society?
4) To obey your God?
5) To help others or the environment, hoping to make a positive change?
6) There is no meaning?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe we have to give meaning to our own lives.


----------



## Chrisnier (May 8, 2014)

Oh here we go, lets get perpetually paralyzed.

*What is the Meaning of Life?*

First of all: 
What is Meaning?

What is Life?

Lets get started shall we?

All im doing is typing Definition and than the subject into Google.

*Life*​ The condition that distinguishes animals and plants from inorganic matter, including the capacity for growth, reproduction, functional activity, and continual change preceding death.

The existence of an individual human being or animal

*Meaning*​ What is meant by a word, text, concept, or action.

Intended to communicate something that is not directly expressed.

Now what your asking is a complicated context of the sum of above defintions? is it not?

Your assuming these 2 defined concepts are connected.

What is the Meaning of Life
your saying Life = product of Meaning
your saying Meaning = Product of life?

Sorry your not saying anything your asking, im just having a hard time collecting my thoughts. you even say at the end there;
6) There is no meaning?

In order to Define things, we need to have a "self-awareness" of our surroundings, we need to be able to Perceive different properties.

Does the question remain the same if I remove some "life" ie Time?

If I had the answer, then I were to ask:

What is the Meaning to Live HALF your life?

well that's easy.... if the answer to LIFE is "n"
HALF = 1/2n

wait what? this is getting more and more abstract haha.

all im trying to say here (trying to have fun doing this lol)
is that LANGUAGE is a barrier, Humans RELATE words to properties, kinda like a Band-Aid , quick fix.

YES its good for what we need usually, but you probably wont be able to take it down the rabbit hole if you know what I mean. we need more precise definitions for all the kinds of different variables of different properties.

Anyways I need to make my morning smoothie  hope everyone having a good day today


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess find meaning if it suits you to, life probably just exists because it can. For me personally, i think the meaning of life is to be overall happy with it and to have followed and achieved your dreams. Neither of which i have yet.
A coworker when i put this question to him reckoned the meaning of life is to advance humanity. I don't think that can be the only one, but i do quite like that idea. Like if we all play our part in some small or large way we are contributing to our species evolution onto something better.
Or a terminator type armageddon, one or the other.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Food


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't think their is a meaning to life, It's completely what you make of it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

To enjoy your life and have as few regrets as possible when the countdown to your death has stopped.

At least, that is what is crossing my mind at the moment.:stu


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Ryan Chen (May 13, 2014)

42


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Ryan Chen said:


> 42


Misconception, that is the answer to the ultimate question of life the universe and everything. The meaning of life is the cubed root of bacon.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

The meaning of life is a movie by the monty python gang.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

The meaning of life is to start threads in their damn respective subforums.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Misconception, that is the answer to the ultimate question of life the universe and everything. The meaning of life is the cubed root of bacon.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

_All I really wanna do is fall into 
the emptiness that is the space in between us 
to break this division...
__All I really wanna do is fall into 
the emptiness that is the space in between us
erase it and bring us 
together again...

_
_"...we did not make our intelligence that intelligence is only a borrowed gift from the cosmic intelligence and to forget him is the greatest folly. ...." - Paramahansa Yogananda.

Life is like a carnival, you go on all the rides, you spend
all your money and when your time's up...
__









_


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Meaning of life is to go to school and get a job.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

To perfect the grilled cheese sandwhich


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

to be


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread shows two things:

. the respondents and the OP do not know

. nonetheless, the OP, at least, thinks it is important

If there is none, why would anyone think it is important? That suggests there is one. So if they have no idea, perhaps they are not looking in the right place.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Live
Infinitely
For
Ever


----------



## fury5 (Nov 11, 2013)

At the very least, what life tries to do is to preserve itself. We can't live forever, and so we make new people through procreation. Even if we did live forever, if we didn't procreate then we'd eventually die out through violence and accidents, so procreation is probably best.

Though along the way we either forget that sometimes, or we just plain ignore/oppose that instinct, but we don't often kill ourselves (sometimes we do, though, and it's sad). So you could say the meaning of life is to stay alive.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Read 'Man's search for meaning', it explains it really well.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

42.

No. There is no objective meaning of life. Maybe there is some other kind of meaning out there, but I can't give a definite answer.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Inner happiness.


----------



## freakishJesusfreak (May 18, 2014)

i would encourage anyone who is interested to read the book of Ecclesiastes. It's not a very long book. I liked it cus it was a little depressing but when you read through the whole thing, i believe you will find your answer. Here's a link if you can't be bothered to search it up haha --->> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ecclesiastes+1

also, anyone who is interested check out this song : Dez Moines by TDWP





Pretty self explanatory i think


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

Just because a question can be asked doesn't mean it is valid.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

mud said:


> Just because a question can be asked doesn't mean it is valid.


Would my asking why you have a picture of an Ebola virus as your avatar be a valid question? I'm really really curious as to why...

Meaning of life - satisfying my curiousity is one of them.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

Azazello said:


> Would my asking why you have a picture of an Ebola virus as your avatar be a valid question? I'm really really curious as to why...
> 
> Meaning of life - satisfying my curiousity is one of them.


 Why Ebola? It think it is beautiful.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

mud said:


> Why Ebola? It think it is beautiful.


Ditto, that fella is real photogenic


----------



## Purplemayne (May 27, 2014)

There is no meaning, for us anyway. We just have the ability to experience the universe/world in a pretty amazing way. The human race is destructive as **** and we don't have long until we're going to go instinct or lose A LOT of our population, I say about 100 - 200 years judging by the resources and population growth.

For me if I were to give it a meaning, it would be to enjoy and experience the time you have on this messed up **** hole of an amazing planet as much as possible.

Also "love" seems to be an important factor of life according to some of my shrooms trips. lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Katze (Sep 10, 2014)

always black and white19 said:


> 1) To be happy and do what you want?
> 2) To evolve as a species?
> 3) To be an active member of society?
> 4) To obey your God?
> ...


I say every mentioned point.

You give your life a meaning. if you don't want life to have a meaning, then it won't have a meaning. :eyes


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Life has no inherent meaning, you must create your own.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

that's a needless abstraction. what's the meaning of shoe? what is the meaning of whatever you decide is the meaning of life? do be do be do


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

What is life?
Baby don't hurt me,
don't hurt me,
no more.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

To make /figure out your own, personal meaning.


----------

